# Dog Box Question



## Guest (Jan 2, 2004)

I purchased an aluminum dog box from Camper Products. (http://fishnmate.com/cart/product_info.php/products_id/47?osCsid=56e8376590a9a59d34ed6883630aa3e1)
It does not have a fan and has the option of a storage box on top. I can and will mount two fans in the box. I also noticed the doors hinge on the outside, not preferred. My question is from reading on this forum, it is nice to have an insulated box. Here in East Texas we get pretty cold, around 30 for a low at night. The other threat is heat, Texas heat easily reaches over 100 degrees. Is the insulation to protect against cold and heat or just cold? Is it possible to put some type of insulation inside this box I just bought? Any comments on this box at all would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chuck strange (Jun 20, 2003)

I use corrugated plastic (like the ones you see on the real estate signs)
for insulating my metal box. You can purchase the material at pretty much any sign company. Cut and trim the plastic to fit in your box around the vents etc... and then I use chalking adhesive to fasten it to the
inside walls of the box. Works well and when fitted properly dogs cant tear it off or chew on it. In exreme cold you can throw some bedding or
hay in the box as well but the plastic helps a good deal. As for the Texas Heat you definetely need to mount some fans on the box pulling the air
out of the box not pushing it in. My fans are mounted inside the box on the back wall vent and draw air from the door thru the box and out the back vent. I have a fan on each hole.


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Does the Corrugated plastic help during the summer heat?


----------



## Cliff Sager (Aug 21, 2003)

Don't have insulation in my box but I did just install a fan. I got the idea from reading another post on here (can't take credit). I went with a 4" exhaust (blower) fan for an inboard boat motor. It's small, waterproof, has high output and low amp draw. I also wired in a livewell timer to cycle the fan on/off. The setup is working great. I can run it continous during the hot day and cycle it when the dogs stay on the truck at night without worrying about them getting hot or the battery running down. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Cliff, How much did that cost for the fan?


----------



## Cliff Sager (Aug 21, 2003)

4" fan = $28
http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...51&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&productId=358880

Timer = $30
http://www.boatersworld.com/webapp/...&catalogId=10051&langId=-1&productId=13079779

Bass Pro or Cabelas may have them cheaper but Boater's World was local.

I cut a 4" hole in the back of the box, mounted the fan to the ceiling, wired in the timer and put a SS vent over the hole. It even looks professional. Took a few hours but well worth the peace of mind.


----------

